# Just Did a Recommended Major Windows 10 Upgrade Last Week, and Taskbar Is Now White



## SeaBreeze (Aug 12, 2020)

I thought it wouldn't bother me, but after my last windows 10 upgrade, the taskbar at the bottom of the page went from black to white.  I found it much easier to see when it was black and want to change it back that way if I can do it simply.  I searched online and it seemed the instructions were too involved for such a simple change.  Anyone ever experience this and have a quick and easy fix?


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 12, 2020)

I recently went from Win10 version 1909 to version 2004 & it took my audio driver with it. Camper6 suggested doing a restore to the last version you had. Is that plausible?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 12, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I recently went from Win10 version 1909 to version 2004 & it took my audio driver with it. Camper6 suggested doing a restore to the last version you had. Is that plausible?


Thanks Marci, this is the only inconvenience I've noticed so far, so I'd probably just put up with it than do a system restore, my husband didn't even mention the change in the taskbar.  I've done a couple of system restores over the years for more serious problems.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Devi (Aug 12, 2020)

Thanks, MarciKS. I don't have this problem, but it's always good to know.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 12, 2020)

MarciKS said:


>


I tried to follow these directions, but I got no option for dark mode default.  When I chose custom color, I just picked black.  I restarted the computer and there was no change.  I'm not very computer savvy, so I might just leave well enough alone.


----------



## kburra (Aug 13, 2020)

I tried the following on two Win 10 Computers and worked fine,Went to WHITE and then switched it back to Black

 Change the color settings to change the color of Taskbar to Black. Refer the steps mentioned below:


Press *Windows Logo key* + *I* together to open *Settings*.
Now click on *Personalization*
At the left hand pane select *Colors*
Now on the right hand side under *Choose your color* select the drop down to *Dark.*


----------



## deesierra (Aug 23, 2020)

I got fed up with Windows updates/issues a few years ago and got a Chromebook. I love it! I highly recommend one for anyone who doesn't need a computer for business tasks. For emailing, on-line shopping, or internet browsing it's perfect. Mine has an SD card slot so I can download my pictures. It has its own word processing type program. But it doesn't have a CD drive. That may be the only drawback for some folks.


----------



## kburra (Aug 23, 2020)

Can always buy external CD/DVD drive and plug into USB port. (If want to)


----------



## bowmore (Aug 23, 2020)

kburra said:


> Can always buy external CD/DVD drive and plug into USB port. (If want to)


Good idea! I did that when the CD drive in my old PC died. It was about $12.


----------

